# SpeedBoat Storage Wet & Dry Options



## Ali.C (Oct 24, 2011)

I interested in buying a small wakeboarding/fishing boat, something less than 20ft. Does anyone have any idea's as to the cheapest marina berths in and around Dubai. I live in the marina but the prices are to high at the Yacht club.

i have tried the harbour at Jumeirah 2 but it is 70dhs per ft.

I would also consider dry storage.

Any idea's, info or help would be appreciated.


Thanks,

A


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Dubai is pretty expensive, unless you keep in on a trailer somewhere and drop it off the slipway every time you want to use it.

We keep a boat at the UAQ marine club, dry berthed on the trailer and we just put it in when we need to.

For a boat that size, I don't recommend keeping it in the water as they corrode so quickly with the high salt content here.

You could take a look at Jebel Ali Hotel- they have a marina.


----------



## Ali.C (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks,

What price is UAQ per ft? it just seems a bit out of the way. I've heard that Dubai Creek Yacht Club is 45dhs per ft.

I'll try Jebel Ali and see what their prices are like.

Do you know anywhere i could dry store near the marina?


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> Dubai is pretty expensive, unless you keep in on a trailer somewhere and drop it off the slipway every time you want to use it.
> 
> We keep a boat at the UAQ marine club, dry berthed on the trailer and we just put it in when we need to.
> 
> ...


What a coincidence mine is there too, less than 25ft is 330 aed per running length, my boat is 22ft so cost is around 7260aed per yr for dry berthing. You would need a membership as well for the club which is around 4500aed per yr. Don't be put off by the distance its only an hour away, club has great facilities and is ideal for ski boats as the water is calm pretty much all year round.

Agree with Chocoholic not a good idea to wet berth the sea water around here is very corrosive so any seals will just give up quickly.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Small world hey! Yup mine is 24ft so about the same cost. The facilities at UAQ are great. Plus it really reduces the hassle when you can get them to laucnh and pull you out with the tractor for 25dhs a pop - certainly saves your own car as well.


----------

